# [RIP]Steve Jobs Has Died



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

I know that this main focus of this forum is for android. Still it's sad to see a revolutionary man to go, especially when some could say that he jump-started the whole computer market.

_(CNN) -- Steve Jobs, the visionary in the black turtleneck who co-founded Apple in a Silicon Valley garage, built it into the world's leading tech company and led a mobile-computing revolution with wildly popular devices such as the iPhone, died Wednesday. He was 56._

http://www.cnn.com/2011/10/05/us/obit-steve-jobs/


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

Even though I'm not an apple fan, just thought is share the info.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

You may know me as an Android guy and I have been known to bash apple, and on occasion, it's creator. I just want to make it clear. While I still view apple _the corporation_ as a bad force in the tech industry, I cannot speak more highly of what Jobs has done to make the tech sector what it is today. Steve's innovative spirit to make the impossible happen is what created the current market that we see today. Steve, thank you for your hard work and diligence to be the best at what you do. May you rest in peace.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Nor am I... but without him I don't think we would be using these phones.....or have them._

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"fparedes070 said:


> Even though I'm not an apple fan, just thought is share the info.


As much as I hate apple he did revolutionize the smart phone. Wasn't for him, who knows how long it would have been before Android became what it is now

Sent from my BAMF Forever 1.06 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

What!? Not an apple fan either but that doesnt change the fact that its sad.. have they said what happened?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## fparedes070 (Aug 10, 2011)

"bigmook said:


> Nor am I... but without him I don't think we would be using these phones.....or have them._
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1 I completly agree bro....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Threads merged.


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Say what you will but without him we may still using flip phones with limited access to much else... RIP

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> Threads merged.


& another.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

he was the man... Rest in Peace, Steve.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

RIP Jobs


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Steve jobs died today


----------



## althepal1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

I figured something was really wrong with him when he didn't help announce the new 4s


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> & another.


& another.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

agreed RIP steve

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

it's a iSad day ..RIP Steve.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Gotta give props to the man. If not for his innovation, at least for his competition. He had a hell of a drive. Not a quitting bone in him.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"althepal1984 said:


> I figured something was really wrong with him when he didn't help announce the new 4s


Apparently he's been ill and had a foot in the grave for years


----------



## carltonhimself (Aug 6, 2011)

Stay hungry. Stay foolish.
RIP Steve.

Sent from [REDACTED]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

He for sure brought us all to where we are today. We all thank you and R.I.P. Steve.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> You may know me as an Android guy and I have been known to bash apple, and on occasion, it's creator. I just want to make it clear. While I still view apple _the corporation_ as a bad force in the tech industry, I cannot speak more highly of what Jobs has done to make the tech sector what it is today. Steve's innovative spirit to make the impossible happen is what created the current market that we see today. Steve, thank you for your hard work and diligence to be the best at what you do. May you rest in peace.


Much agreed. I've never been an Apple fan, nor a Job's fan, but no one can disagree with the fact that Mr. Jobs vision to change the technology industry was just and if not for his creations, the Android community would actually suffer due to the fact that without competition, inovation would be sluggish.

I started a group to help stop the protests, but unfortunately, no matter how many followers, they (WBC) will press on to "prove their point". Hopefully, Steve's funeral is uninterrupted and it goes without saying that he may rest in peace.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

althepal1984 said:


> I figured something was really wrong with him when he didn't help announce the new 4s


Yeah, at least he got to see it announced though.

RIP Steve.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know it was a couple of days ago, but I couldn't find this thread to post in it, as a community we should all be thankful to him, if it wasn't for him we might not be here today, it was the Apple innovation for better phones that really created Android, Google might not have made it if Apple hadn't made iOS


----------



## KathyForDummies (Oct 25, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> You may know me as an Android guy and I have been known to bash apple, and on occasion, it's creator. I just want to make it clear. While I still view apple the corporation as a bad force in the tech industry, I cannot speak more highly of what Jobs has done to make the tech sector what it is today. Steve's innovative spirit to make the impossible happen is what created the current market that we see today. Steve, thank you for your hard work and diligence to be the best at what you do. May you rest in peace.


Well, said. That being said, rivalry in any industry makes that industry strive to be the best. Without competition, there is no progress. R.I.P. Steve Jobs and thanks for the push to be better!

Sent from my Super Evo 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------

